# Newbie!



## jflo1882 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone my name is Jenny!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a stay at home mom of two boys, but would love to start my career as a freelance makeup artist. I live in Fort Worth, TX. So anybody who would like to connect and talk im here!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi and welcome to specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy the site!


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello Jenny, welcome!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey =)


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

have fun!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jenny and welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 17, 2009)

Jenny!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)

Jenny!!!


----------



## RobinG (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome Jenny. Your very pretty and I love your looks.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Jenny!  I have 2 boys too!  But mine are grown now......you'll find lots of ideas and great conversation on Spektra - we're glad you're here!!


----------

